# Jane's Fighting Ships 'the Beginnings Of'



## cshortridge73

If you are the type of individual that is interested in 'Ship History as well as ship data'...and you have a soft spot for "Naval Warship Interest," then I'm sure you've either picked up a "*Jane's*" book a time or two...or maybe you own a few ...as I do.

Well these 'handbooks' or some individuals even considered them '*bibles of the trade*'...were first published in 1898 by John Frederick Thomas Jane. The ships described in minute detail in every aspect of every Naval machine existing at the time.

This article is how these 'handbooks' of Mr. Jane evolved from 1898 to present day of over a 100 different publications form Jane's Fighting Ships and Jane's All The World Aircraft to Jane's Armor & Artillery and Jane's Space Directory.

If you would care to give this extremely interesting article a 'go' 
the link is below:

*FRED T. JANE*​


----------



## vectiscol

I have the 1940 edition - a fascinating snapshot of naval history!


----------



## cshortridge73

Wow!!!....Now that is an edition I'd love to take a gander at. Mine are not that old ....I think one of mine is a 50's or so edition...and then others are in the early 60' and 70's. To own an old one of these 'bibles' is like having a gold coin...worth a good deal of money.


----------



## treeve

My copy is dated 1919.


----------



## Binnacle

I bought "Janes Fighting Ships of WWII", which is an 1989 reprint by Bracken Books from the National Maritime Museum. Have an edition of the naval institute guide to"Combat Fleets of the World 1993", which I understand has greater coverage and more detail than Jane's.


----------



## cshortridge73

I've never viewed the particular edition you've mentioned....if it's better than "Jane's".....it has got to be one awesome book.


----------



## Binnacle

cshortridge73 said:


> I've never viewed the particular edition you've mentioned....if it's better than "Jane's".....it has got to be one awesome book.


http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb...orld&rh=n:266239,k:Combat+Fleets+of+the+World

My edition has over 990 pages, bought from a charity shop for GBP 14.


----------



## Malky Glaister

I took my copy into the local pub a few years back to show a very old chap a picture of HMS Hotspur.

He got quite excited and said loudly "look!!! There's my gun".

Made everyone's day!! ( and put a smile on my face too)

regards

Malky


----------



## Hawkeye

vectiscol said:


> I have the 1940 edition - a fascinating snapshot of naval history!


I also have a 1940 copy & one from 1939. Also some of the reprints from earlier editions.


----------

